# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ku qendron dallimi në mes IP v.4  dhe IP v.6

## besart

A din dikush ku qendron dallimi në mes IP v.4  dhe IP v.6

----------


## edspace

IP v6 lejon per nje numer me te madh adresash sesa IP v4. IP v4 punon per mbrekulli por interneti eshte rritur me shume sec ishte parashikuar dhe nuk ka adresa te mjaftueshme per te gjithe kompjuterat te lidhur ne internet. Numri i vogel i IP ka bere qe dhe cmimi i tyre te jete me i madh. Prandaj shume kompani fusin vetem nje server ne internet qe pastaj ben ndarjen ne kompjuterat e tjere te rrjetit lokal. Kompjuterat e rrjetit lokal nuk kane lidhje te drejt-per-drejte me internetin dhe jo te gjithe programet punojne sic duhen. Prandaj eshte marre inisiativa per IP v6.  Po te shkosh tek www.windowsupdate.com mund te shkarkosh nje freskim te microsoftit per windows XP qe e lejon kompjuterin tend te perdore IP v6. Tani per tani nuk ka shume kompani qe e perdorin kete teknologji prandaj eshte e kote, por me vone kur te behet ndryshimi global ne te gjithe rrjetin, komunikimi midis kompjuterave do jete me i lehte.

----------


## AL-hack

Nje dallim tjeter eshte se ipv6 eshte e perbere prej 16 byte, dhe nuk eshte me me shifra me baze 10 por me shifra ne baze 16 hekza decimal, nje ip v6 ka kete forme psh FFFF:FFF0:9631:027A:FFFF:FFFF:0000:AAAA kjo eshte nje ip v6. Ip v6 ofron edhe shume sherbime te tjera si kriptim te sinjalit, streaming on-line real-time etj. I vemti problem qe ka ndaluar shperndarje e ipv6 eshte sepse me futjen e kesaj duhet te ndryshohen jo vetem programet dhe algoritmet qe rregullojne trafikun dhe trasferimin e paketave te internetit, por edhe aparatet fizik qe bejne te mundur lidhjen ne rrjet!

----------


## qoska

I vetmi problem qe se ka vene ne perdorim ipV6 eshte se eshteakoma ne faze eksperimentale sepse e vetmja gje qe duhet ndryshuar ne te gjithe os,routera etj.. ne te gjithe intenretin eshte "data link" dhe te gjithe programet qe perdorin ipv4 me nje patch shume te thjeshte mund te behen kompatibel per ipv6. dhe ndryshimi me rrenjesor qe ka ipv6 nga ipv4 eshte pervec numrit te adresave edhe se ipv6 nuk lejon fragmentimin e paketave ne rutera gje qe kishte cuar ne shume "exploits" ne te kaluaren  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## qoska

IPV6 ka disa permiresime te dukshme ndaj IPV4 sepse normalisht 128 bit nga 32 bit  per adresa ben te mundur qe tegjithe njerezit ne kete bote te kene nje ip personale publike, edyta persa i perket crackimit eshte dicka  e padeshirueshme pasi te ben me te zbuluar sepse eshte me kollaj te besh "tracking " te atyre qe merren me crackime qe sbesoj te jete fusha jote e forte  :buzeqeshje: . e dyta streaming qe keto kkohet e fundit fillon te perdoret akoma me shume per shkak te zhvillimit te real-time software qe perfhsin VOIP dhe video konferencat eshteoptimizuar ne kete software qe teeliminoje problemet qe krijoheshin ne IPV4 me kufizimin e madhesise se paketes qe kishte 16 bitmax length ose 64Kbyte.
e treta "PATH MTU discovery" nje teknike e perdorur per te eliminuar fragmentimin e paketave ne routera ne IPV4 eshte e implementuar direkt ne IPV6. 
E katerta disa probleme me IPV4 sequence packet attack eshte rregulluar.
Persa i perket paisjeve fizike ska ndryshim sepse ato bazohen ne protokolle te tjera si arp eshe MAC qe sot per sot nuk duket te kene arritur optimizime te tjera sidomos ne teknologjine ETHERNET me e perdorura sot per sot.
Per sa i perket programeve ato mund te rregullohen edhe pa patch me ane te dias "wrappers" 
IP FILTERS jane permiresuar dhe jane eliminuar disa probleme persa i perket FIREWALLS edhe PROXY per te optimizuar punen e tyre transparente dhe disa sulme qe eliminonin keto mbrojtje per shkak te vete ndertimit te IPV4 ok.
Persa i perket criptimit te informacionit vetem sa jane rregulluar disa "BUG-e"ne algoritme pasi IPV4 i ofronte te gjitha sherbimet qe ofron IPV6

----------


## x-e-n-i

Dallimi ne mes te IPV4 dhe IPV6 eshte:

-IPV4 perbehen nga 32 bite, 4 byte(shifra binare 0,1)
Sitemi Binar:  11000000.10100010.00011000.00011111
Decimal:            192.            162.           24                31

Keto IP jane IPV4 dhe jane IP te Klases C(ne shembullin e mesiperm)
Keto IP qe i perdorim ne ditet e sotme..
------------------------
-IPV6 perbehen nga 128 bita pra nga ,16 byte,,Keto IP e perdorin edhe sistemin heksadecimal..

Paraqitja e IPV6 eshte se IPV4 dita dites po harxhohen ...

Fale subnetimit te IP po ka ende,,,pra ndarjes se rrjetave te medha ne rrjeta te vogla..........

----------


## Xemlo

> te gjithe programet qe perdorin ipv4 me nje patch shume te thjeshte mund te behen kompatibel per ipv6.


Une di qe ipv6 eshte kompatibel me ipv4 po jo anasjelltas.Flas per hardware.

----------


## Alket123

ipchains, ifwdm, ipsec e kush e di sa te tjere shtojne nje sere protokollesh te tyre per IP dhe TCP ne packets te transmetuara ne skemen e IPv4 te sotme ne application level per security, data compression, payload, encapsulation e disa gjera te tjera.

Ne IPv6 pervec numrit te madh te IP's i ofron keto me lart ne skemen e tij duke i levizur nga application level. Ky eshte nje nga ndryshimet me te medha mbas numrit te IP. 

Do te thote me shume pune per network programmers.

----------


## Alket123

Nje shembull jane convolutional codes ose compact codes per kompression. Me i vjetri "dupleksi". Ka qe nga 1960. Merr ethernet, half-duplex apo full-duplex.

Ne IPv6 ky convolutional code nuk eshte me ne application level. Ne Windows duhet te konfiguroje net card driver (resident ne memorjen tende) ne control panel. Eshte nje algoritem vendosje me kompakte te bits, binary zero, binary one jo vetem per ethernet. Perdoret akoma nga TV broadcastings. Data eshte digital por transmission eshte analog. Mos e ngaterroni.

----------


## besart

Ju faleminderit të gjithëve për ndihmen dhe mendimin e juaj.

*Besart*

----------

